# Direct tv HD DVR Gennie34 Remote ?



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

I hope you can help me I got a Direct tv Model Receiver HR34-700 am not sure do theses TiVo Remotes DIRECTV TiVo Remote for THR22 or HR2X DVRs or DIRECTV Universal Remote RC71
go with Direct tv Model Receiver HR34-700


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

The RC71 will work with the HR34 in IR mode only. If you have a HR44 it will work in RF also.

Did you receive the RC71 with the Receiver? If so, then you must have the HR44.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

This TS had a long thread over at DirecTV forums where we try to explain to explain that the Tivo peanut remote works but does not have all the buttons an RC65 remote has


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

The remote which came with the Direct tv Model Receiver HR34-700 the rc65rx remote the buttons to little for me so which of theses two are better to get TiVo Remote for THR22 or HR2X DVRs or DIRECTV Universal Remote RC71 ?


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

sportman13 said:


> The remote which came with the Direct tv Model Receiver HR34-700 the rc65rx remote the buttons to little for me so which of theses two are better to get TiVo Remote for THR22 or HR2X DVRs or DIRECTV Universal Remote RC71 ?


I would say the RC71. I plan on getting one for my HR34 soon.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Curtis0620 you are getting
DIRECTV Universal Remote RC71 New Genie ? or TiVo Remote for THR22 or HR2X DVRs could you please post a link to show me theses remotes


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

sportman13 said:


> Curtis0620 you are getting
> DIRECTV Universal Remote RC71 New Genie ? or TiVo Remote for THR22 or HR2X DVRs could you please post a link to show me theses remotes


http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p3872.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0&_nkw=DIRECTV+RC71+REMOTE&_sacat=0&_from=R40

the RC71


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Dose anyone know the Model number for this remote DIRECTV TiVo Remote for THR22 or HR2X DVRs please


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

You are posting about this all over several forums but do not seem to understand what you are being told.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

sportman13 said:


> Dose anyone know the Model number for this remote DIRECTV TiVo Remote for THR22 or HR2X DVRs please


Just call DirecTV and order both remotes. I think we've pretty much discussed this enough.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Just call DirecTV and order both remotes. I think we've pretty much discussed this enough.


you think? !rolling


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

I am getting the DIRECTV TiVo Remote for THR22 or HR2X DVRs will all the buttons work the Direct tvdvrhd34 ?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The HR34 uses exactly the same IR commands and buttons as does the HR2x series. If a remote will work with an HR2x, it will work with the HR34.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

sportman13 said:


> I am getting the DIRECTV TiVo Remote for THR22 or HR2X DVRs will all the buttons work the Direct tvdvrhd34 ?


As previously stated, no. For example the Tivo remote has THUMBS UP and DOWN buttons that don't do anything with the non-Tivo DVRs. Order those remotes and experiment yourself. Let us know which one you prefer.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

What buttons work with Direct tv TIVO Genie HR-34-700 and the THR22 remote Example dose the

playlist
managing Recordings
Guide
Menu
play
fast forward
forward
mute
what other buttons work ?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sir, 

You really need to get one and decide for yourself what does what.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

I am a disabled person not technical hope you assist me maybe am confused are theses two different remotes hr34 oem remote and THR22 remote ?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

sportman13 said:


> I am a disabled person not technical hope you assist me maybe am confused are theses two different remotes hr34 oem remote and THR22 remote ?


Yes, they are DIFFERENT remotes. You really should just buy one and judge for yourself which you like the best.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

My recommendation is simple. If you have an HR34, get an HR34 remote. If you have a THR22, get the THR22 remote. If you have both, then get the applicable remote for each unit you have.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

guess what I want to know is if HR34 DVRs. is a Genie DirecTV receiver like said here DIRECTV TiVo Remote

for THR22 or HR2X DVRs -

Supports IR and RF. Exact replacement for the TiVo Peanut remote that ships with the new (2012) DirecTV HD TiVo. Not compatible with any other TiVo, from DirecTV or otherwise. This remote will work in IR and RF mode with HR2X and HR34 DVRs. Only IR mode supported in HR44.


----------

